# Demensa's Progress Thread



## Demensa (Jul 4, 2013)

Taking the idea from others in this sub-forum, I'm starting a thread where I post my music for other people to critique and give me their thoughts.
I hope as time goes on, I'll be able to make some real progress in both composition as well as production of music.

So to start, I released this monstrosity of a demo/album: http://demensa.bandcamp.com/ entitled: Strudel In A World Of Tragedy And Destruction: Bleach On The Heart Of The Messiah.

This was mostly done 5-9 months ago, before I learned how to properly EQ, so on many tracks EQ is non-existent or otherwise atriciously done.
The synths are still very dry and flat for the most part, so I'd like to work on that as well.
Regarding the actual musical content, I'd love feedback on that, but I tried to joke around a lot here, so don't take everything too seriously.

Also I would suggest downloading this rather than streaming, as you can hear some nasty compression artifacts from the low quality Bandcamp stream. (Which is probably caused by my mixing.)

So now that I've put up my disclaimers above, any thoughts, tips, critiques would be most welcome.


----------

